# Jamestown Airshow pics



## Wildcat (Oct 29, 2006)

Here are some pics I took at the Jamestown Airshow a couple of weeks back. Excuse the poor scanning, the pics are actually a lot clearer and sharper.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2006)

Good stuff Wildcat!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 29, 2006)

Very good.


----------



## Huffy (Oct 29, 2006)

Wicked!


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 29, 2006)

Pretty good shots there Wildcat....


----------



## evangilder (Oct 29, 2006)

Sweet!  You have great composition.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 29, 2006)

cool!!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 29, 2006)

why the german cross on the yellow harvard but a commonwealth roundel under the wing?


----------



## evangilder (Oct 29, 2006)

He's a collaborater.


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Just temp markings. The P 40 needed something to shoot down!
Thanks for the kind words gents, just wish I had a digi camera!


----------



## v2 (Oct 30, 2006)

Cool pics!


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 31, 2006)

Some more.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 1, 2006)

Nice. What is that last one? Similar to a Yak-52, but it's a tail dragger.


----------



## R-2800 (Nov 1, 2006)

very nice mixed bag of planes


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2006)

I believe it is a Yak 52 Eric, but somebody might know otherwise..


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 3, 2006)

what's up with the "spit"?


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2006)

Looks like one of the kit 'replica' ones...

Good stuff Wildcat.


----------

